# Tasca Ford 1968 Mustang Cobra Jet



## FLOYDFROG (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

I really like this '68. 
and I remember seeing this car at the dragstrip.
This 1968 Mustang really gave birth to the name "Cobra Jet"

a very clean build. Nice job.


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*That one was a "RUNNER" alright... A beautiful car all the way around... I built this same model last year and I had the same problem with the bowed hood, and also the rear valance panel gave me a few problems !!!
You did an excellent job on a fantastic model.. Very nice and clean looking !!!*


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Nailed the details on that Tasca. Came out beautiful.


----------

